# Leupold RX-800i TBR review with pics.



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

I ordered this range finder from Lancaster Archery. I've been ranging my targets and it's very fast to acquire the target. It has three selectable reticles in black, small plus point, Reticle with plus point, and Reticle without plus point. 
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/leupold-rx-800i-tbr-with-dna-rangefinder.html

It replaces an old Bushnell Yardage Pro Sport 450 that I've been using for many years. The bushnell still works but it's slow to range specially in low light conditions. I'm giving the Bushnell to my son so he can learn to slow down :wink: and to learn proper optics care. When the time comes, I'll buy him the same Leupold RX-800i. 

It ranges from 6 yards to 800 yards. It had True ballistic range (TBR) for rifle and bow. DNA engine improves ranging accuracy. It also has TROPHY SCALE. I'm still learning this mode. The finder is water proof and the lenses are multi coated and it comes with a lanyard, CR-2 battery and Cordura case. In Rifle mode it has TBR Correction modes. MOA- minutes of angle to adjust. MIL- Millradians to adjust. HOLD- inches or centimeters to hold over. BAS- Ballistically calculated horizontal distance in yards or meters. This range finder also has a LAST TARGET MODE. It will display the distance to the farthest object when more than one object may be read. Multiple objects will often return an average distance.

The Range finder engine is called DNA- Digitally Enhanced Accurancy. It raises the bar of the laser measurement with 0.5 yard accuracy if distance measurements and the displayed range precision using 1/10th yard increment out to 125 yards. 

For us Bow Hunters- Bow mode works with the TBR to provide the equivalent horizontal range ( Level fire range) for arrows. If the range is 125 yard or less, the displayed range will represent the ballistically equivalent Horizontal distance. If the distance is over 125 yards, the LOS- Line of sight will kick in with a flashing LOS icon. 

LINE OF SIGHT MODE- When activated will only provide the straight line of sight distance to the target without accounting for the angle.

View attachment 1999226
View attachment 1999227
View attachment 1999228
View attachment 1999225


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Not the best pics in the world. I placed the rangefinder up against my little digital camera. I ranged some of my targets.


View attachment 2007542
View attachment 2007543
View attachment 2007544
View attachment 2007546


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

I went out this late evening ranging anything that moved. Mule Deer, Quail and even a baby Rabbit. Even in late low light conditions, I had no problem with quick ranging. I was able to range a Mule deer buck on the move broadside to me. Keep in mind that I'm holding a small digital camera up to my rangefinder and trying not move and be seen by the mule deer. Some pics look shaky. It's me trying to hold two pieces of equipment together while trying to take pics. 

You can see the distance in yards at the top. and the incline is in the bottom right hand corner.


View attachment 2014030
View attachment 2014031
View attachment 2014032
View attachment 2014033


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

View attachment 2014274
View attachment 2014276
More pics.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Still playing around with the range finder. I love it. 


View attachment 2017668
View attachment 2017669


----------



## ironman_gq (May 22, 2012)

I've got the 1000 version and feel the same as you about it, it's AWESOME!! only reason I went for the 1000 was the red display, it's easier to see in low light against a dark background which is most of what I hunt in


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ironman_gq said:


> I've got the 1000 version and feel the same as you about it, it's AWESOME!! only reason I went for the 1000 was the red display, it's easier to see in low light against a dark background which is most of what I hunt in


I had a budget or I probably would have gone with the 1000. But I am still very happy with it. They did a price drop a week or two later....I could have bought the 1000. Oh well.


----------

